# Mathews Olympic Recurve Bows



## islandarcher (Oct 24, 2003)

Any one know if Mathews are going to produce this. It looks awesome!! And considering that Vic is doing well with it. Just trying to scope out my next recurve setup???


----------



## islandarcher (Oct 24, 2003)

*Picture from the Pan Am Games*

just a few picture I saw in the web.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

At the 2000 Olympic trials In New Jersey, Rodney White was shooting that same type of Mathews recurve. It's been a long time and nothing yet. Who knows what they plan to do.

Mopnty53


----------



## tohjin (May 20, 2003)

THe Matthews recurve bow was used by ROd White and Denise Parker during the 2000 sydney olympics.

Maybe Matthews will feature it in the 2004 product line...just have to wait.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

A correction:

Denise Parker shot a Hoyt Elan at the 2000 Olympics.

Interestingly, Rod White shot a Hoyt Aerotec at nearly all of the USAT events in 2003.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gt is right-Denise has been with Hoyt ever since they made a poster of her, braces and all, holding what might have been the ugliest olympic bow they ever made-some pink thing with what looks to be little purple flowers on it  (Tim Strickland has the poster GT)

I talked to the fellow who runs the genesis program at that ATA show (I believe his name is Kevin). With the acquisition of Sky assets, there was a plan to market the bow -a fact that Vic had told me when I first saw his bow at one of the Canton nationals-. This last summer was mentioned but not set in stone.

Who knows? I know the market isn't huge in the USA for these things.WIth Hoyt, PSE, Martin and the increasing in popularity WW and Samicks, I would suspect that even with the larger Euro markets, the profit from selling such a bow is not going to be say Legacy or LX like


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> holding what might have been the ugliest olympic bow they ever made-some pink thing with what looks to be little purple flowers on it


Geeze Jim, youre brutal... she painted that riser herself. At the age of fourteen. It looked fine in person.

I will be sure not to point this thread out to her, as she is quite proficient with her Glock and she probably knows where you live


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Come on gt-that color scheme was brutal!! I thought it was some technical wizard buried deep in the bowels of Hoyt who did that job. Then again, it shot BEAUTIFULLY-isn't it the bow that she shot the first 1300 with?

just in case though I will double the normal allotment of claymores around the perimeter


----------



## tohjin (May 20, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> *A correction:
> 
> Denise Parker shot a Hoyt Elan at the 2000 Olympics.
> 
> Interestingly, Rod White shot a Hoyt Aerotec at nearly all of the USAT events in 2003. *


OOps..

oh well..i saw some pics online with Vic wandele with a matthews recurve.....


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

I heard this is the new prototype Mathews recurve handle.

Just Kidding!! LOL


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ALLLLLRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 Threads where we can bash that bow...Sweet


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is better picture of the Mathews recurve.


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

*CAMO???? did I see CAMO on an olympic bow???*

That is a direct violation of olympic archery rules!!!!

Jim G,


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

What is up with Mathews? They say 2 cams are bad and you only need one cam. Now they are making no cams? Is this where they are headed now, producing no cam bows so everything stays in sync? LOL


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

bcriner said:


> *What is up with Mathews? They say 2 cams are bad and you only need one cam. Now they are making no cams? Is this where they are headed now, producing no cam bows so everything stays in sync? LOL *


They do claim nock travel is perfectly straight!


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm sorry but that camo paint job on the Mathews Recurve is ugly. 

I'll stick with my Flame Areotec thank you very much


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

I thought Mathews had invented the recurve bow but found it inferior to their single cam bow so have not pursued it any further.


----------



## rksonic (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, indeed, Mathews purchased Sky as it was going out of business, to pick up its recurve line, and "improve" upon it.

Good luck to Mathews, but I would much rather stick to my Hoyt Aerotec/Vector Combination. Get Hoyt, Get Serious!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

Mathews could stick a single cam on a recurve and call it a... oh, Martin already did that, sorry, never mind.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

That fade camo is pretty cool, like that one. Hoyt, offer that next year so I can get one!! 


Mathews Recurve = Vapourware


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Marcus, a *branded* camo pattern like that on the mentioned bow is a violation of IOC Rule 61 (which is why the archer in question (Rod White) was forced by the Australian SOCOG marshals to cover the camo on his bow at Sydney). 

I suppose a generic camo pattern would be OK, but one that is specifically trademarked would not be. Experienced manufacturers know this.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Interesting rule. 
Mathews: The inventors of concealment tape.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Apparently Matthews are just waiting to get a good big photo of a Hoyt Recurve to put in their advert first, before releasing any more details.......!!


----------

